# Does your Maltese seem to sulk when you go out and leave them home



## Little Wah Wah (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi, I am new here but have been reading this site for some time.

I have a female maltese called Wah Wah who is well behaved and happy and interacts with the family just fine. 

I leave her at home for 4 hours a day and this does not seem to cause her a problem. I ensure that when I am there I include her in what I am doing and I walk her twice a day. She also has a garden to run around.

She likes to play but only when she feels like it and she eats only when hungry, she is not a greedy dog but does enjoy her treats. 

I left her home with my partner the other day and he said that she slept all day and did not want to interact with him. I have noticed that she does like her sleep and when she is tired she is happy to go to bed and rest. 

My partner thought that perhaps she is a little too reliant on me and sulks when I am not there. She does sometimes just sit on the stairs waiting for me at the weekend if I pop out to the shops and ignores others in the house.

Is this normal, I feel guilty..


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Welcome you'll find lots of great info here. 

When I leave for work I hide some treats for her to find she can't wait for me to leave.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

Dogs suffer from varying levels of separation anxiety when we leave them. Dogs by nature are pack animals, and do not feel happy when they are away from their primary caregiver. 

Everyone has things to do and a life to live in addition to spending time with their dog. In general, well-adjusted dogs get used to being alone or with another person.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Welcome to SM! I love your user name!

I've been told when I'm not at home, my Malt basically just sleeps (when others are at home). Personally, I think they do like to get a lot of naps in and I would think as long as your dog isn't having anxiety while you're away and just sleeping, that's probably okay

PS- when I leave I give mine a little ball that has treats inside and she'll literally spend hours rolling it around, dropping it off the couch- trying to get those treats out. It keeps her busy and honestly she doesn't even stop playing her ball when I do leave.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

welcome to sm Little Wah Wah!!



iheartbisou said:


> Welcome to SM! I love your user name!
> 
> I've been told when I'm not at home, my Malt basically just sleeps (when others are at home). Personally, I think they do like to get a lot of naps in and I would think as long as your dog isn't having anxiety while you're away and just sleeping, that's probably okay
> 
> PS- when I leave I give mine a little ball that has treats inside and she'll literally spend hours rolling it around, dropping it off the couch- trying to get those treats out. It keeps her busy and honestly she doesn't even stop playing her ball when I do leave.


Andrea, great idea!! what kind of ball and treats do you use?


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

This is the one that I use, it's from Japan- but I'm sure there must be something similar to it in the US. I call it Bisou's BFF and also it's her babysitter! lol.

Usually, I use the Mini-Zukes treats in it (either the peanut butter or chicken)...sometimes I even break them in half. Also I use Buddy Biscuits and just break them into smaller pieces. Basically any treat will work as the hole in the ball is adjustable.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

iheartbisou said:


> This is the one that I use, it's from Japan- but I'm sure there must be something similar to it in the US. I call it Bisou's BFF and also it's her babysitter! lol.
> 
> Usually, I use the Mini-Zukes treats in it (either the peanut butter or chicken)...sometimes I even break them in half. Also I use Buddy Biscuits and just break them into smaller pieces. Basically any treat will work as the hole in the ball is adjustable.



thanks!!:two thumbs up:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

my fluff sleeps most of the time when im not there, but if im not n the kids or my bf is home he will just follow them around , he just doesnt like to be alone ... i like that ball i gotta try to find one.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Welcome to Spoiled Maltese. After this 4 day weekend my little ones are looking forward to being left alone so they can catch up on there sleep. At night if there tired my little boy will stand in front of the steps looking up, giving me the hint it's time for bed. It happen the other night when we had guest, good way to get them to leave. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Little Wah Wah (Jul 6, 2010)

Thank you for your great ideas, I will try give the ball a go and take comfort that some of your malts act like mine.

I will give the ball a try and I wonder if anyone has sourced a small ball like the one pictured that is suitable for a small dog. The ones I can find seem to be big.. thank you


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Little Wah Wah said:


> Thank you for your great ideas, I will try give the ball a go and take comfort that some of your malts act like mine.
> 
> I will give the ball a try and I wonder if anyone has sourced a small ball like the one pictured that is suitable for a small dog. The ones I can find seem to be big.. thank you


The company that makes these balls is called "Doggyman", it's from Japan. Their treat balls come in different sizes, the one in the photo is for small dogs. It's not really so big, that photo is just a close up of it. It's basically sold all over Asia (not sure where you're located).

here is someone's Chihuahua playing with the same ball that we have. Bisou carries it around in her mouth too:







I buy them at my Vet's office but here's website (from Singapore) that is selling them:

http://kohepets.com/product-detail.php?cid=8&scid=90&pid=954&itemno=85425


There is also a treat ball that is voice activated on the market (Japanese company again):

Talk to Me Treatball® & Rubber Talk to me Treatball®


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Welcome.........I am so glad you decided to join us. Little Wah Wah sounds like he is attached to you but as long as he isn't stressing out and just sleeping, I would not worry! The treat ball sounds like a good idea~~~:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Stan is home most of the time when I'm at work. He tells me that Archie quickly transfers his attention to sit with him in his chair. Ava sleeps all day long in the living room and doesn't bother much with anyone. And Abbey and Tink sleep a lot, but are still on constant watchdog duty (barking) :blink:

I take Ava with me most every where I go. She's happier with me and doesn't make a sound. 

I don't think it's bad that they sleep during the day, heck, when I'm home doing stuff, they're sleeping a lot of the time.


----------

